# Want to carry a sword..... move to Texas



## Xue Sheng (Jul 14, 2017)

Soon you'll be able to openly carry a sword in Texas - CNN



> Starting this fall, adults in Texas can openly carry knives with blades longer than 5.5 inches.
> 
> In fact, swords, spears, daggers, sabers, bowie knives and machetes are all perfectly fine to tote around. Pretty much anything you can whip out in a Dungeons and Dragons battle is fair game.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jul 14, 2017)

I've always been amazed at how many U.S. states are tougher on bladed weapons than they are on guns.  Makes no sense.


----------



## Charlemagne (Jul 14, 2017)

The bigger deal on this law, and I was very happy about it passing and being signed, is that arbitrary things which made a knife illegal in the past (having the shape of a Bowie knife for example) will no longer render a knife illegal.  To me, the blade length issue was less of a deal, but I can stipulate that it might have been for others.  Between this, and the preemption law that passed about a year and a half ago, Texas has made a couple of major strides in rationality when it comes to knife laws. I honestly don't expect to see people walking around with swords or spears, anymore than I ever see people open carrying an AR15.  You will see what you see now, which is a large number of guys open carrying pocket folders and the people around you who are carrying guns or knives in a concealed fashion will remain that way.


----------



## Paul_D (Jul 14, 2017)

I am curious to understand why are you happy you'll be surrounded by people openly carrying knives?


----------



## CB Jones (Jul 14, 2017)

Paul_D said:


> I am curious to understand why are you happy you'll be surrounded by people openly carrying knives?



It's more about allowing people to take measures to help protect themselves and others from possible harm.


----------



## Paul_D (Jul 14, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> It's more about allowing people to take measures to help protect themselves


From all the people around them who are carrying knives?


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jul 14, 2017)

Paul_D said:


> I am curious to understand why are you happy you'll be surrounded by people openly carrying knives?


I'm surrounded with people who have guns, so if they can have their gun for self defense then why can't I have my knife?


----------



## Paul_D (Jul 14, 2017)

JowGaWolf said:


> I'm surrounded with people who have guns, so if they can have their gun for self defense then why can't I have my knife?


I'm not saying they can't, I'm just curious why Charlemagne is happy to be surrounded by people openly carrying knives.


----------



## CB Jones (Jul 14, 2017)

Paul_D said:


> From all the people around them who are carrying knives?



No, from people wishing to do them harm.

People who have intent to do harm to other aren't concerned with laws pertaining to weapons.  The laws only hamper the innocent from protecting themselves.


----------



## Charlemagne (Jul 14, 2017)

Paul_D said:


> I am curious to understand why are you happy you'll be surrounded by people openly carrying knives?



Because violent criminals who are inclined to attack people often use weapons, and they don't give a damn about regulations about type of knife, length restrictions, etc.  Only people who are inclined to follow the law in the first place pay attention to such things.  As such, a bunch of good decent people are limited in what they can or cannot carry legally, typically because some stupid politician finds the way the particular knife or gun looks to be more scary than another one.


----------



## Paul_D (Jul 14, 2017)

Charlemagne said:


> Because violent criminals who are inclined to attack people often use weapons, and they don't give a damn about regulations about type of knife, length restrictions, etc.  Only people who are inclined to follow the law in the first place pay attention to such things.  As such, a bunch of good decent people are limited in what they can or cannot carry legally, typically because some stupid politician finds the way the particular knife or gun looks to be more scary than another one.


But aren't decent people in Texas allowed guns?

(Just to be clear, this is not an arguement or me trying to say you are right or wrong, I am just very interested in your thoughts, as I live somewhere where people cannot legally be armed, so it's alien to me).


----------



## Charlemagne (Jul 14, 2017)

Paul_D said:


> But aren't decent people in Texas allowed guns?
> 
> (Just to be clear, this is not an arguement or me trying to say you are right or wrong, I am just very interested in your thoughts, as I live somewhere where people cannot legally be armed, so it's alien to me).



Yes they can carry concealed or open providing they follow the correct process to get that permit.  That's kind of part of the point actually.  The idea that just because a knife is shaped a certain way, such as a bowie knife, makes it dangerous and needs to be banned but carrying a gun is OK is a bit ridiculous.  Thankfully some of these antiquated laws are being done away with.


----------



## CB Jones (Jul 14, 2017)

Paul_D said:


> But aren't decent people in Texas allowed guns?
> 
> (Just to be clear, this is not an arguement or me trying to say you are right or wrong, I am just very interested in your thoughts, as I live somewhere where people cannot legally be armed, so it's alien to me).



Yes which is why it is kinda silly to ban a knife but allow a gun.


----------



## Paul_D (Jul 14, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> Yes which is why it is kinda silly to ban a knife but allow a gun.


But you need to be checked before you can have a firearm, is that right?


----------



## CB Jones (Jul 14, 2017)

Paul_D said:


> But you need to be checked before you can have a firearm, is that right?



No....only if buying from a licensed dealer or carrying it concealed.


----------



## Blindside (Jul 14, 2017)

Paul_D said:


> But you need to be checked before you can have a firearm, is that right?



You don't need a license to open carry a gun, same as many other states.  You will need a background check to purchase a firearm, and you will need a background check to get a concealed weapon permit.


----------



## FriedRice (Aug 20, 2018)

Paul_D said:


> I'm not saying they can't, I'm just curious why Charlemagne is happy to be surrounded by people openly carrying knives.



Have you been around many people who carry guns and they all know this about the next guy?  Everybody's very polite.


----------



## pgsmith (Aug 20, 2018)

FriedRice said:


> Have you been around many people who carry guns and they all know this about the next guy?  Everybody's very polite.


  This is an untrue statement. Anyone that has driven in Texas can attest to this.
  It did put a quick end to the "knock out game" several years back though.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Aug 20, 2018)

FriedRice said:


> Have you been around many people who carry guns and they all know this about the next guy?  Everybody's very polite.


Agree! I have lived in Texas for over 45 years. I have not seen even one fist fight in the street. last time I went to Vancouver, Canada, I saw 2 fist fights in 3 days. What's wrong with that picture?

Can we have peace now?


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 20, 2018)

FriedRice said:


> Have you been around many people who carry guns and they all know this about the next guy?  Everybody's very polite.


It sounds like what you are saying is that someone being polite is legitimate grounds for shooting him.

Is they what you are saying?


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 20, 2018)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> Agree! I have lived in Texas for over 45 years. I have not seen even one fist fight in the street. last time I went to Vancouver, Canada, I saw 2 fist fights in 3 days. What's wrong with that picture?
> 
> Can we have peace now?


Hmmm...
I’ve lived in the San Francisco area for almost 25 years.  Some of the strictest gun control laws in the country.  I’ve never seen a fight either.

It ain’t about the guns.  Either people know how to act in a civil manner, or they do not.


----------



## pdg (Aug 20, 2018)

Flying Crane said:


> It ain’t about the guns.  Either people know how to act in a civil manner, or they do not.



That's very true.

I see it a lot where it's quoted "an armed society is a polite society" and I massively disagree.

What makes a polite society is proper upbringing instilling a sense of civility.

If everyone around you needs to be armed for you to be polite, that's not real politeness.

Just like someone in a shop mindlessly repeating "have a nice day" to every customer, when they don't care a toss whether you have a nice day or not.


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 20, 2018)

pdg said:


> That's very true.
> 
> I see it a lot where it's quoted "an armed society is a polite society" and I massively disagree.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I was thinking about these things too.  

The notion that the population at large must be armed all the time in order to have some societal manners, is simply stupid.


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 20, 2018)

Flying Crane said:


> It sounds like what you are saying is that someone being polite is legitimate grounds for shooting him.
> 
> Is they what you are saying?


Sorry, I meant to say someone being impolite.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Aug 20, 2018)

pdg said:


> I see it a lot where it's quoted "an armed society is a polite society" and I massively disagree.


In the U.S. It's interesting that people in high crime areas say that there are too many guns on the street and people in low crime areas say that they are not enough guns on the street.


----------



## now disabled (Aug 21, 2018)

pdg said:


> That's very true.
> 
> I see it a lot where it's quoted "an armed society is a polite society" and I massively disagree.
> 
> ...




Actually I always found the folks stateside were more polite in general than over here ....maybe that was just where I lived or they were being polite cause I was a Scot (I'm sure that id help as at least at the start they had a hard job understanding me if I didn't lose the accent lol) but i was actually impressed really as even if you don't really mean it it costs nothing to be polite


----------



## FriedRice (Aug 21, 2018)

Flying Crane said:


> It sounds like what you are saying is that someone being polite is legitimate grounds for shooting him.
> 
> Is they what you are saying?



What in the world......?????????


----------



## FriedRice (Aug 21, 2018)

pgsmith said:


> This is an untrue statement. Anyone that has driven in Texas can attest to this.
> It did put a quick end to the "knock out game" several years back though.



Well sure it ain't perfect, but if you think it's still that bad, then image what it'd be like if law abiding citizens there weren't allow to carry guns.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 21, 2018)

Not that it much matters to me where this thread goes, but just as a point of clarification.... based on the title of the thread

This is a sword







This is a gun






This is Texas


----------



## FriedRice (Aug 21, 2018)

JowGaWolf said:


> In the U.S. It's interesting that people in high crime areas say that there are too many guns on the street and people in low crime areas say that they are not enough guns on the street.



It's mostly about how the NEWS MEDIA will present it. They ain't airing the interviews where dudes in bad areas are begging for a liberal CCW program.


----------



## donald1 (Aug 21, 2018)

Flying Crane said:


> It sounds like what you are saying is that someone being polite is legitimate grounds for shooting him.
> 
> Is they what you are saying?


You darn right! I'm not sure why but I'm perty sure thems fightin words!


----------



## JowGaWolf (Aug 21, 2018)

FriedRice said:


> It's mostly about how the NEWS MEDIA will present it. They ain't airing the interviews where dudes in bad areas are begging for a liberal CCW program.


actually I was basing my statement on what I hear from people who live in those types of neighborhoods.  I used to live in those areas.  There are a lot of people in the bad areas that have guns and are law abiding citizens and the response seems to always be the same.   

In those type of neighborhoods, you can carry a weapon all day long and it won't stop the stray bullet that hits you.  It also won't stop the bullets that hit you when someone rolls up on you.  It also doesn't stop bullets from being ambushed or from being targeted.  To me it's not a liberal or conservative issue, the media doesn't have anything to do with it.  
When I lived in Baltimore, MD residents would hide in their homes if they hear that there is going to be a shooting in the neighborhood.  Everyone gets off the streets.  I have yet to see that or experience that in the suburbs.


----------



## pdg (Aug 21, 2018)

JowGaWolf said:


> When I lived in Baltimore, MD residents would hide in their homes if they hear that there is going to be a shooting in the neighborhood. Everyone gets off the streets. I have yet to see that or experience that in the suburbs.



Whereas in the "impolite" society where I live, if people hear there's going to be a fight they go to watch.

If a punch misses it's not going to kill you from 90 feet away.


----------



## FriedRice (Aug 21, 2018)

JowGaWolf said:


> actually I was basing my statement on what I hear from people who live in those types of neighborhoods.  I used to live in those areas.  There are a lot of people in the bad areas that have guns and are law abiding citizens and the response seems to always be the same.
> 
> In those type of neighborhoods, you can carry a weapon all day long and it won't stop the stray bullet that hits you.  It also won't stop the bullets that hit you when someone rolls up on you.  It also doesn't stop bullets from being ambushed or from being targeted.  To me it's not a liberal or conservative issue, the media doesn't have anything to do with it.
> When I lived in Baltimore, MD residents would hide in their homes if they hear that there is going to be a shooting in the neighborhood.  Everyone gets off the streets.  I have yet to see that or experience that in the suburbs.



These are good points. It wasn't this bad when I was in North Philly, but def. that bad now. But cops used to stop and frisk liberally, so law abiding citizens would rarely carry guns as that's illegal. 

My main argument being, Bmore, Philly, etc. are cities heavily against law abiding citizens carrying guns for protection.....for a very long time now. If it changed tomorrow, citizens would still be dodging bullets for the next few years if not more. CCW's can't reverse the cesspool condition that Bmore is currently in, all by itself, nor immediately. But the least that CCW's can afford, is for such citizens be able to protect themselves and perhaps, regain much of their dignity. 

And CCW would certainly help a lot when it comes to you being targeted and ambushed; I know things.  And it certainly is about the Media and the Liberal factor. They will not put good citizens from the 'hood on TV saying that they wish they could carry a gun for SD.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Aug 22, 2018)

FriedRice said:


> They will not put good citizens from the 'hood on TV saying that they wish they could carry a gun for SD.


Some good citizens from "hood" carry weapons, I'm not sure why you assume that they don't.  I've never personally heard someone form the hood say "I wish I could carry."  I already knew that they were carrying.

There's this assumption that "liberals" and good citizens from the hood don't carry guns.  Not sure why you and others would think this, but there are a lot of law abiding citizens who live in these dangerous areas that carry guns.


----------



## elder999 (Aug 22, 2018)

Xue Sheng said:


> Not that it much matters to me where this thread goes, but just as a point of clarification.... based on the title of the thread
> 
> This is a sword
> 
> ...



Always been able to openly carry a sword in New Mexico......just sayin'


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 22, 2018)

elder999 said:


> Always been able to openly carry a sword in New Mexico......just sayin'



Cool...that's it, I'm moving to New Mexico and carrying a Bagua Da Dao


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 22, 2018)

Xue Sheng said:


> Cool...that's it, I'm moving to New Mexico and carrying a Bagua Da Dao


I’ve got one that I rebuilt the hilt, guard and pommel are solid bronze, blade is thick and heavy.  If you want it, let me know and we’ll figure out how to ship it to you.

Seriously.


----------



## FriedRice (Aug 22, 2018)

JowGaWolf said:


> Some good citizens from "hood" carry weapons, I'm not sure why you assume that they don't.  I've never personally heard someone form the hood say "I wish I could carry."  I already knew that they were carrying.
> 
> There's this assumption that "liberals" and good citizens from the hood don't carry guns.  Not sure why you and others would think this, but there are a lot of law abiding citizens who live in these dangerous areas that carry guns.



Really? It's been a while since I've been back to the 'hood.  Because cops used to stop and frisk in places where that's not even allowed. And they did a lot more than just stop & frisk  . It's only recently that they've been under severe scrutiny that they've curbed that down drastically, and look at how worse it is there now. 

The law abiding citizen of the 'hood who's taking the bus to the suburbs to work, is not usually carrying a gun illegally during this time of commute to and from work.


----------



## pgsmith (Aug 22, 2018)

FriedRice said:


> The law abiding citizen of the 'hood who's taking the bus to the suburbs to work, is not usually carrying a gun illegally during this time of commute to and from work.



  This is a silly statement if you stop and look a it. Of course "law abiding citizens" would not be carrying a gun illegally, as then they wouldn't be "law abiding citizens." What law abiding citizens *would* do is to apply for and get a permit to carry their firearm legally (pretty easy to do), thus maintaining their status as "law abiding citizens."


----------



## FriedRice (Aug 22, 2018)

pgsmith said:


> This is a silly statement if you stop and look a it. Of course "law abiding citizens" would not be carrying a gun illegally, as then they wouldn't be "law abiding citizens." What law abiding citizens *would* do is to apply for and get a permit to carry their firearm legally (pretty easy to do), thus maintaining their status as "law abiding citizens."



It's silly if you have OCD or such, but normal people would understand what I meant.

And no, it's not pretty easy to get a CCW in places such as Baltimore and all of Maryland.  It's pretty much impossible unless you have political connections, etc.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Aug 23, 2018)

FriedRice said:


> Really? It's been a while since I've been back to the 'hood.  Because cops used to stop and frisk in places where that's not even allowed. And they did a lot more than just stop & frisk  . It's only recently that they've been under severe scrutiny that they've curbed that down drastically, and look at how worse it is there now.
> 
> The law abiding citizen of the 'hood who's taking the bus to the suburbs to work, is not usually carrying a gun illegally during this time of commute to and from work.


People in low income areas are going to have concealed guns be it legal or illegal.  It doesn't stop the shooting and people pretty much expect that most people are packing.
I'm just glad I don't live there anymore.  I didn't carry a gun in public when I was living there.  For me it didn't make me feel any safer.  It made me stand out and it's always been my belief that it's better to fly under the radar than to draw attention.


----------



## drop bear (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## FriedRice (Aug 23, 2018)

JowGaWolf said:


> People in low income areas are going to have concealed guns be it legal or illegal.  It doesn't stop the shooting and people pretty much expect that most people are packing.
> I'm just glad I don't live there anymore.  I didn't carry a gun in public when I was living there.  For me it didn't make me feel any safer.  It made me stand out and it's always been my belief that it's better to fly under the radar than to draw attention.



When I was in North Philly, this wasn't the case. Because when you carry illegally, you can be stopped & frisked by cops b/c you look suspicious, minor traffic violation, you look like someone they were looking for of your same skin color, or just your skin color, etc.  True that certain people do carry illegally, but not the average person. Most law abiding citizens there, take public transportation into the suburbs for work everyday and this is when they need a gun the most.

Let's call it like it is....a law abiding Black guy from the 'hood is not going to carry an illegal gun for protection,  into the tighty whitey suburbs to work at his job at Safeway. And this is when he's most likely to get targeted, as the bus ride home and the walk from the 'hood bus stop to his house, late at night, is when he's most vulnerable w/o a CCW .....especially on a Friday when he just cashed his check in the suburbs since there aren't any banks in the 'hood other than check cashing joints w/high fees.


----------



## FriedRice (Aug 23, 2018)

drop bear said:


>



Yea, you just hold it like that and nobody ***** with you, end of book/lesson.


----------



## Buka (Aug 23, 2018)

pgsmith said:


> This is a silly statement if you stop and look a it. Of course "law abiding citizens" would not be carrying a gun illegally, as then they wouldn't be "law abiding citizens." What law abiding citizens *would* do is to apply for and get a permit to carry their firearm legally (pretty easy to do), thus maintaining their status as "law abiding citizens."



I am of the opinion that we should all be law abiding citizens.


----------



## pgsmith (Aug 23, 2018)

FriedRice said:


> It's silly if you have OCD or such, but normal people would understand what I meant.
> 
> And no, it's not pretty easy to get a CCW in places such as Baltimore and all of Maryland.  It's pretty much impossible unless you have political connections, etc.


  Sorry, I am not going to simply believe someone that can't write properly without proof. So far all you've done is spout opinions, and you know what they say about opinions.... OCD you know ...


----------



## FriedRice (Aug 23, 2018)

pgsmith said:


> Sorry, I am not going to simply believe someone that can't write properly without proof. So far all you've done is spout opinions, and you know what they say about opinions.... OCD you know ...


 
You know you have OCD, just come clean with it.


----------



## Feitianwu (Aug 24, 2018)

Everyone has guns in Texas and they are looking for more chances to shoot people. 

Its an open invitation, by all means, to bring a knife to a gun fight.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Aug 24, 2018)

FriedRice said:


> Most law abiding citizens there, take public transportation into the suburbs for work everyday and this is when they need a gun the most.


Most people who take the bus aren't in the same danger that they are in when they are at home in a toxic neighborhood.  The number of times that someone has been shot while on the bus or train is considerably smaller than the number of times someone has been shot in their neighborhood while not in a bus or train.

I don't know the statistics, but I'm willing to bet that most gun shot incidents and violent don't occur during work hours.  



FriedRice said:


> a law abiding Black guy from the 'hood is not going to carry an illegal gun for protection, into the tighty whitey suburbs to work at his job at Safeway.


Most people don't carry guns into the "tighty whitey suburbs" simply because the danger and risk of encountering a violent crime is not the same as being in the inner city or "hood."  These are 2 different environments with 2 different levels of risks and dangers.   One only needs to walk into these 2 different environments to feel first hand how their anxiety levels change from one environment to another.   



FriedRice said:


> he's most likely to get targeted, as the bus ride home and the walk from the 'hood bus stop to his house, late at night,


This is true.  Even though it's a small percentage of the population within a neighborhood that works those hours that would put them on the street late at night coming home from work.



FriedRice said:


> Friday when he just cashed his check in the suburbs since there aren't any banks in the 'hood other than check cashing joints w/high fees.


While there are a small amount of banks in the hood. There are banks in the hood.  Just like the groceries, they have to travel away from the center of the hood to get to one.  At least in Baltimore that's how it was, and it's like that in Atlanta.  The biggest difference between the suburbs and the inner city is that Grocery stores and banks are literally within 2 or 3 miles of each other and in some cases closer than that.  But it's not going to be like that in some inner cities and rightfully so.  To open up a business in high crime areas is a big risk and certain businesses aren't going to take that risk.  There is also a question of real estate cost as well so it's not just one deciding factor.  I don't know much about check cashing places these days I just know that most companies want to do direct deposit.

Where I live, I see mostly Hispanics using the check cashing services.  I remember in my younger years I had a friend do use those services just because he thought that was a better way to get money.  We educated him about how it's a rip off, and in the following month we took him to a bank to get a bank account. I think most people are like him.  They just assume that the check cashing places are a better option vs not being able to get to a bank.  Some people just don't know the truth about the cash checking joints.

These days it's if you can get to the Internet then you can open up a bank account right from your home via a smartphone or computer with an internet connection.  There are  usually community centers in the hood with Internet access.  So these days their are ways to gain access to a bank without physically walking in.


----------



## FriedRice (Aug 24, 2018)

JowGaWolf said:


> Most people who take the bus aren't in the same danger that they are in when they are at home in a toxic neighborhood.  The number of times that someone has been shot while on the bus or train is considerably smaller than the number of times someone has been shot in their neighborhood while not in a bus or train.
> 
> I don't know the statistics, but I'm willing to bet that most gun shot incidents and violent don't occur during work hours.
> 
> Most people don't carry guns into the "tighty whitey suburbs" simply because the danger and risk of encountering a violent crime is not the same as being in the inner city or "hood."  These are 2 different environments with 2 different levels of risks and dangers.   One only needs to walk into these 2 different environments to feel first hand how their anxiety levels change from one environment to another.



I was saying that the trip to and from the bus stop/metro is when people are vulnerable. I didn't mean that they'd most likely to get shot on the bus or in the metro station, where both are full of other passengers, witnesses, security, cameras, etc. ...even though they could.

And if a law abiding citizen illegally carries a gun to protect themselves while walking to the bus/metro in order to safely get to work in the tighty whitey suburbs, then they'd have no choice but to bring their guns there also because where else would they store it....risking felony possession/carrying.....which goes back to my main argument that people in the 'hood need a liberal CCW program.  Because payday Friday is when dudes are walking home with a pocket full of cash.



> This is true.  Even though it's a small percentage of the population within a neighborhood that works those hours that would put them on the street late at night coming home from work.



I don't think it's that small of a percentage. Because if they get off work at 6pm, it's still going to be around 8pm when they get home and 6-7pm is when the scumbags starts hanging outside more. In the fall, that's near dark and winter = full darkness. Then there are the many people who work restaurants that leave work at 11pm and later. Most of these people are not professionals, so it's rare that their hours will be 9-5. 

Anyway cops would stop and check for weapons, a lot....pretty sure they weren't legal detainments neither. And this was during a time where you don't **** with cops, let alone shove a camera in their face....hell, that was when personal cameras were full sized VHS camcorders starting at $4k, haha. "They" had shitty guns too, and they were .22LR's mostly because there were no threats coming from the average citizens there.  Sure, if the average 'hood citizen was being threatened or something, then they'd carry a weapon, even a gun....but it's still not all the time, EDC like many people with CCW's . After they feel that the threat has subsided, then they'd stop carrying that gun, b/c it's illegal and they don't want to risk charges....and they may also have had prior charges, which makes everything worse.


----------



## FriedRice (Aug 24, 2018)

Feitianwu said:


> Everyone has guns in Texas and they are looking for more chances to shoot people.
> 
> Its an open invitation, by all means, to bring a knife to a gun fight.



LOL, I don't think so though.  I wonder if this would allow convicted felons to carry a knife openly since they aren't allow to own guns. Like someone who's a felon from say, tax evasion....paid this fines and served prison time = paid his dues to society; but now can't own a gun to protect himself and/or his family. But being able to strap on a giant Bowie knife while riding the bus, may be the solution for him.  He's not bringing a knife to a gun fight, he's just saying: I've got a knife and we both may die.....so it's probably smarter to go after someone else....or nobody at all at this moment since he may intervene with said, Bowie knife.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Aug 24, 2018)

FriedRice said:


> I was saying that the trip to and from the bus stop/metro is when people are vulnerable. I didn't mean that they'd most likely to get shot on the bus or in the metro station, where both are full of other passengers, witnesses, security, cameras, etc. ...even though they could.
> 
> And if a law abiding citizen illegally carries a gun to protect themselves while walking to the bus/metro in order to safely get to work in the tighty whitey suburbs, then they'd have no choice but to bring their guns there also because where else would they store it....risking felony possession/carrying.....which goes back to my main argument that people in the 'hood need a liberal CCW program.  Because payday Friday is when dudes are walking home with a pocket full of cash.
> 
> ...


More conversations like this need to happen Nationally in the US.  Alot of the inner city challenges get overlooked and lumped into one big assumption.  Maybe one day.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Aug 24, 2018)

FriedRice said:


> I was saying that the trip to and from the bus stop/metro is when people are vulnerable. I didn't mean that they'd most likely to get shot on the bus or in the metro station, where both are full of other passengers, witnesses, security, cameras, etc. ...even though they could.
> 
> And if a law abiding citizen illegally carries a gun to protect themselves while walking to the bus/metro in order to safely get to work in the tighty whitey suburbs, then they'd have no choice but to bring their guns there also because where else would they store it....risking felony possession/carrying.....which goes back to my main argument that people in the 'hood need a liberal CCW program.  Because payday Friday is when dudes are walking home with a pocket full of cash.
> 
> ...


By the way Much Respect to you for not turning it into a left or right issue.  I also agree with you about the return back to the hood.


----------



## Feitianwu (Aug 24, 2018)

Guns and knives benefit people who Assault others greatly. Victims are usually very soft targets who would never carry or use a weapon or engage in any type of violence. Guns and knives should all be banned in public places and streets, and should only be allowed to have in your home in case you need to overthrow your government or fight a foreign government at some point, as is a right in America. Other than that, fight it out with broomsticks and barstools.


----------



## pdg (Aug 24, 2018)

Feitianwu said:


> Guns and knives benefit people who Assault others greatly. Victims are usually very soft targets who would never carry or use a weapon or engage in any type of violence. Guns and knives should all be banned in public places and streets, and should only be allowed to have in your home in case you need to overthrow your government or fight a foreign government at some point, as is a right in America. Other than that, fight it out with broomsticks and barstools.


----------



## Feitianwu (Aug 24, 2018)

I was the primary Firearms inspector for the largest Firearms retailer in in America in a state with the most laxed gun laws in America. 90% of them didn't know what they were doing, especially the guys who really thought they were gun experts  ironically. I had guns pointed at me all day long, people pointing them at passing by customers, infants in shopping carts in strollers even, aimed right at their heads.

Countless people swearing they're unloaded only to find one in the chamber or a full clip even. Safetys off. 

I see big tough guys with sweaty palms shaking as they open their chambers in the direction of customers, 50% of them don't even follow instructions at all.

Everyone thinks they can handle firearms but the truth is you can't, and you are an idiot, and you shouldn't have a gun.


----------



## Grenadier (Aug 24, 2018)

*Admin's Note:*

Some of y'all simply didn't understand the blunt warnings that we've placed in the threads in which you had been dumping trash.  Warning points are being issued, and more are going to be dumped on you at a very high rate if you keep on dumping trash.


----------



## pdg (Aug 24, 2018)

Grenadier said:


> *Admin's Note:*
> 
> Some of y'all simply didn't understand the blunt warnings that we've placed in the threads in which you had been dumping trash.  Warning points are being issued, and more are going to be dumped on you at a very high rate if you keep on dumping trash.



Is there a handy guide to warning points anywhere?

If not, a few questions...

How do you know if you get warning points?
How many points to win a prize?
Is there a list of prizes?

Thinking they must be good, the apparent effort some go to to collect them...


----------



## Grenadier (Aug 24, 2018)

You'll see on your profile page, if you have any warnings / warning points.  

As to how many points are required, well, it's simply a matter of this:

We try to give people opportunities to better themselves, and for the most part, people who break the rules tend to learn to follow them in the long run.  

You really have to "earn" a lot of points in a short time period in order to get banned, especially since warning points do have an expiration on them in most cases.  

Short of spamming, threatening to kill someone (or cause harm), etc., it takes repeated insolence, bad behavior, etc., in order to get that far.


----------



## FriedRice (Aug 24, 2018)

Feitianwu said:


> I was the primary Firearms inspector for the largest Firearms retailer in in America in a state with the most laxed gun laws in America. 90% of them didn't know what they were doing, especially the guys who really thought they were gun experts  ironically. I had guns pointed at me all day long, people pointing them at passing by customers, infants in shopping carts in strollers even, aimed right at their heads.
> 
> Countless people swearing they're unloaded only to find one in the chamber or a full clip even. Safetys off.
> 
> ...



"Firearms Inspector" calling a magazine, "clip"?

From what I've seen at gun shows, gun shops, etc.  most of the people there are really fat and out of shape. I bet many of them can't even fight and are quite wimpy, which is why they really need a gun more than anyone else. I've challenged a bunch of gun dudes from a big gun forum to come back up their posts to me at my gym, and they banned me. The post is still there though.  A big guy did show up the same night, wearing a t-shirt advertising some tactical accessory and watched my class for a long *** time through the windows but never came in and talk to me, sign the waiver, etc. Could of been a coincident though.

I mean, you still can die from just getting punched once in the street....or go into a coma and be a vegetable for life. And you can't really get rid of the knives as easily as you can guns.

And you suggest to fight it out with "broomsticks & bar stools"?  Those are deadly weapons.

Watch at 4:15


----------



## JowGaWolf (Aug 24, 2018)

Feitianwu said:


> Other than that, fight it out with broomsticks and barstools.


Does a staff count?  I have one that people often call tree.   I think I'm going to rename it and call it Shin Breaker (which will make sense when I post my staff form video lol)


----------



## pdg (Aug 24, 2018)

JowGaWolf said:


> Does a staff count?  I have one that people often call tree.   I think I'm going to rename it and call it Shin Breaker (which will make sense when I post my staff form video lol)



Your own shin?


----------



## JowGaWolf (Aug 24, 2018)

pdg said:


> Your own shin?


yeah.  This weekend I'm going to go make some videos and the staff gets away from me when I go to fast.  I usually crack my knee or shin with it.


----------



## pdg (Aug 25, 2018)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> Agree! I have lived in Texas for over 45 years. I have not seen even one fist fight in the street. last time I went to Vancouver, Canada, I saw 2 fist fights in 3 days. What's wrong with that picture?
> 
> Can we have peace now?



Dragging this back, MIB is on our telly right now.

What happens following the bit in the gif?

Oh yes, that's right.

The bug in the Edgar suit shoots the tow truck driver, takes his gun and his truck and makes good his escape while J misses 3 times with the noisy cricket.

Irony anyone?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 26, 2018)

JowGaWolf said:


> yeah.  This weekend I'm going to go make some videos and the staff gets away from me when I go to fast.  I usually crack my knee or shin with it.


Unrelated, the link in your signature doesn't work.
Edit: at least on chrome, on this computer. The error message suggests it might work elsewhere, I think?


----------



## JowGaWolf (Aug 27, 2018)

kempodisciple said:


> Unrelated, the link in your signature doesn't work.
> Edit: at least on chrome, on this computer. The error message suggests it might work elsewhere, I think?


Thanks.  I'll have to change the signature to something else for the time being.


----------

